# Android widget/app to display ASX and US stocks?



## ozi stocker (8 July 2014)

I have an Australian commodity stock and also shares in Facebook and Disney.

Does anyone know of any android widgets that will display their ticker feeds right on my home screen?

Thanks.


----------

